# S-video in

## PovMan

Is s-video in on linux possible? i have a geforce2 with svideo in, can i record stuff from tv?

----------

## undrwater

Yes you can!! Do a google search for rivatv.  Enjoy!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## PovMan

Will it ever emerge on 2.6 kernel?

----------

## undrwater

I haven't tried the 2.6...but i will in the upcoming weeks.  I can let you know how it goes if you like.

----------

## PovMan

Well, i mean the configure script looks for specific files from a 2.4 kernel tree. All it needs is to change these to look for the corresponding ones in 2.6.

----------

## undrwater

 *Quote:*   

> Posted: Tue Jan 27, 2004 2:01 am    Post subject:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well, i mean the configure script looks for specific files from a 2.4 kernel tree. All it needs is to change these to look for the corresponding ones in 2.6. 
> ...

 

Did you experience this?  Were you able to redirect to your 2.6 kernel files?

I plan on moving to 2.6 shortly, so am interested to know.

----------

## PovMan

Well i managed to install rivatv by doing a manual ./configure && make && make install && modprobe rivatv, but xawtv segfaults when i start it. dunno what's happening, maybe i'll install fedora on my spare partition (because it has 2.4 kernel). You might have better luck than me though  :Smile: 

----------

## PovMan

lol... um...

well...

turns out i don't have s-video in.   :Embarassed: 

But the rivatv ebuild still needs to be set up for 2.6 kernel.

----------

## undrwater

 :Wink: 

We all make these mistakes.

I'll probably not use the ebuild of xawtv or rivatv anyway...as the newer versions seem to work much better.

----------

## undrwater

I've done the 2.6 upgrade, and installed rivatv from the website, because emerge couldn't clear the dependancies.  If someone can point to how to clear that up in an ebuild, i'd be gratefull.

haven't tried xawtv yet because tvmixer and tvtuner modules don't seem to be found. i'll have to look into this on rivatv's website.

----------

## Benny007

Is that working for you? I am trying compile rivatv 8.3 under kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-rc2 and it doesnot work   :Crying or Very sad:  . It is compiled with v4l and i2c support.

If i try to emerge rivatv it stop with 0 errors, 1 warnings.

When i compile archive by hand, it works, but i can not use /dev/video?. When i try "cat /dev/video0", cat crash segfault.

I have interested message in /var/log/messages, but i can post them later from home. So whene i start xawtw i see just blue and with tvtime blue with "no input signal" or somethink similar.

----------

## Benny007

i try to reconfigure same version of kernel and recompile it

then i recompile manually rivatv 0.8.3

```
bash-2.05b# make install

if ! test -c /dev/video0 ; then \

  mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0; chmod 660 /dev/video0; \

  mknod /dev/video1 c 81 1; chmod 660 /dev/video1; \

  mknod /dev/video2 c 81 2; chmod 660 /dev/video2; \

  mknod /dev/video3 c 81 3; chmod 660 /dev/video3; \

  ln -s /dev/video0 /dev/video; \

fi

install: cannot stat `bttv/tuner.o': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `bttv/tvmixer.o': No such file or directory

RivaTV installed.

To load RivaTV, login as root and `modprobe rivatv`.

bash-2.05b# modprobe rivatv

```

in /var/log/messages was:

...

```
Feb 12 22:45:30 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-2: found normal i2c entry for adapter 2, addr 21<7>i2c_ada

pter i2c-2: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

Feb 12 22:45:30 benny007 SAA7108E: detection skipped

Feb 12 22:45:30 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-2: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

Feb 12 22:45:30 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-2: master_xfer: with 2 msgs.

...

Feb 12 22:45:30 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-2: master_xfer: with 2 msgs.

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-2: master_xfer: with 2 msgs.

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 rivatv: video decoder chip registered

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-2: client [] registered to adapter

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 registering 2-0021

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-2: registered as adapter #2

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-3: found normal i2c entry for adapter 3, addr 24<7>i2c_ada

pter i2c-3: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-3: Registered as minor 3

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-3: found normal i2c entry for adapter 3, addr 20<7>i2c_ada

pter i2c-3: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-3: found normal i2c entry for adapter 3, addr 21<7>i2c_ada

pter i2c-3: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-3: registered as adapter #3

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-4: found normal i2c entry for adapter 4, addr 24<7>i2c_ada

pter i2c-4: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-4: Registered as minor 4

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-4: found normal i2c entry for adapter 4, addr 20<7>i2c_ada

pter i2c-4: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-4: found normal i2c entry for adapter 4, addr 21<7>i2c_ada

pter i2c-4: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 i2c_adapter i2c-4: registered as adapter #4

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 rivatv: procfs file registered for rivatv0

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 videodev: "rivatv video" has no release callback. Please fix your driver f

or proper sysfs support, see http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 videodev: "rivatv vbi" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for

 proper sysfs support, see http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 rivatv: allocated YUV capture buffer (812 kb)

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 rivatv: AGPGART: not available

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 rivatv: Hash table layout: 16kB (11 bits) @ 0xDE710000

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 rivatv: NVdriver (nvidia) detected, DMA not supported

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 rivatv: successfully requested IRQ 11

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 rivatv: Video4Linux device driver registered

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 irq event 11: bogus return value 10003

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 Call Trace:

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c010cabf>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c010cbd7>] note_interrupt+0x9d/0x9f

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c010ce3c>] do_IRQ+0x127/0x136

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c010b368>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c014c61b>] page_remove_rmap+0xa6/0x138

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c0146c1d>] zap_pte_range+0x134/0x17c

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c0146cac>] zap_pmd_range+0x47/0x61

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c0146d09>] unmap_page_range+0x43/0x69

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c0146e0b>] unmap_vmas+0xdc/0x208

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c014aaf5>] exit_mmap+0x7c/0x190

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c0122a7c>] mmput+0x66/0x8d

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c01267f2>] do_exit+0x150/0x40a

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c0126b33>] do_group_exit+0x3a/0xac

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<c010b1fb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 handlers:

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<d0b1ba29>] (nv_kern_isr+0x0/0x56 [nvidia])

Feb 12 22:45:31 benny007 [<d09cb19c>] (rivatv_interrupt+0x0/0x237 [rivatv])

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 irq event 11: bogus return value 10101

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 Call Trace:

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c010cabf>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c010cbd7>] note_interrupt+0x9d/0x9f

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c010ce3c>] do_IRQ+0x127/0x136

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c010b368>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<d0be89b3>] _nv003782rm+0x2af/0x328 [nvidia]

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<d0be842d>] _nv000012rm+0x49/0x58 [nvidia]

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<d0be83e4>] _nv000012rm+0x0/0x58 [nvidia]

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<d0b2be4c>] _nv001219rm+0xa8/0x124 [nvidia]

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<d0b1ba94>] nv_kern_rc_timer+0x0/0x37 [nvidia]

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<d0b3c666>] rm_run_rc_callback+0x36/0x4c [nvidia]

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<d0b1baa8>] nv_kern_rc_timer+0x14/0x37 [nvidia]

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c012041f>] wake_up_process+0x1e/0x22

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c012c1fd>] run_timer_softirq+0xce/0x1ae

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c012c3c6>] do_timer+0xdf/0xe4

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c01281ae>] do_softirq+0x92/0x94

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c010ce18>] do_IRQ+0x103/0x136

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x5d

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c010b368>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x5d

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c0109041>] default_idle+0x23/0x26

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c010909f>] cpu_idle+0x2c/0x35

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c056269e>] start_kernel+0x14f/0x15b

Feb 12 22:45:49 benny007 [<c0562426>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0xfd
```

when i wrote tvtime it runs, but with green screen.

in terminal writes:

```
Running tvtime 0.9.12.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

videoinput: Can't free frame 0: Invalid argument

videoinput: Can't free frame 1: Invalid argument

videoinput: Can't free frame 2: Invalid argument

videoinput: Can't free frame 3: Invalid argument

videoinput: Can't wait for frame 0: Invalid argument

videoinput: Can't wait for frame 1: Invalid argument

videoinput: Can't wait for frame 2: Invalid argument
```

can anyone help me please?

----------

## Benny007

one more info.

```
bash-2.05b# cat /proc/driver/rivatv

nVidia Chip:    GeForce4 MX4x0 8xAGP

Model:          MSI G4MX440-VTD8X

Architecture:   NV10 (NV18)

Access:         Control [0xde000000-0xdeffffff]

                FB      [0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff]

Interrupts:     166 out of 479062 (DMA: 0, Overlay: 15, Missing: 478881)

Device:         available

VideoDecoder:

Tuner:          unavailable

AudioDecoder:   unavailable

AudioProcessor: unavailable

IR chip:        unavailable

```

[/code]

----------

## undrwater

I was digging in rivatv's website and went to the developer's mailing list.  It appears that the cvs version of rivatv will work with 2.6 kernel.

I'll try that this weekend and report back.

----------

## Benny007

I red informations at rivatv.sourceforge.net again, but it don't helps me  :Sad: 

I tried it again. With newly configured and kompiled kernel, but csv version cannot compile again ...

----------

## undrwater

I compiled the cvs, but got an error.  I submitted it to the maintainer, so we'll see what response i get.

----------

## Tiro

radeon S-Video IN possible too..?  :Smile: 

----------

## undrwater

 *Quote:*   

> radeon S-Video IN possible too..? 

 

Tiro,

rivatv is for Nvidia cards, so rivatv will not work with radeon.  That being said, I believe there are solutions for ATI tv-in.

You could search in these forums for ati tv-in, or google should provide you with some solutions.

----------

## Tiro

sorry...bad posting...

Do u now if radeon supports a similar feature [s-video IN and not only S-video OUT]...?   :Cool: 

Any way...

----------

## Benny007

I think it is project Gatos for ATI based cards ( http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ ).

----------

## Benny007

I tried compile reva-tv 0.8.4 yesterday.

Kernel is 2.6.3-rc2 and problem is similar than few weeks ago with csv version. It compiles fine, but when i try to read from /dev/video0, it makes nothing. When i try cat /proc/drivers/rivatv, cat fail with segfault.

----------

## undrwater

I'm having similar results...although i'm trying to go through a tv tuner box...i haven't tried sending a signal directly to the board....i'll have to try that.

One thing that 0.8.4 seems to have fixed, though is that it does not seem as if it is playing havoc with my clock anymore, as 0.8.2 and .3 did.

----------

